# MattG's low dose syntherol log for arms



## MattG (Apr 12, 2014)

Well this wont be as thorough of a log as Elvia's or JJ's but figured Id make a little effort anyhow. Ill try posting pics once every week or two to gauge any progress. About 2 weeks into my first syntherol cycle for bis and tris, going pretty decent so far but a long way to go. Im doing something similar to the low dose Pinkton 1/2cc per head EOD protocol, only im doing more like 4-5 injection rounds per week. I was doing 1/2 cc shots, but just yesterday and today i moved up to 1cc per head(inner and outer bicep heads, total of 12 different injection sites from top to bottom. All 3 tricep heads also moving pin sites each time slightly). So that's 10 inj total each time, plus doing traps too where my right one im putting double the amount as the left in bc it's visibly smaller. Im not a very big guy, 5'9" 181lbs 5.5% bodyfat now. Much better than the 120 lbs i used to be 10 years ago tho.lol My arms definitely need attention and they stalled growing at 16" cold no pump. After 2 weeks of syntherol they're up to 16 1/4 cold without a pump. Pics are also zero pump and shitty lighting, but you get the idea for a starting point. I'll be thrilled with 17" or 17 1/2" arms. On my small frame they would look pretty damn good. I know that aint shit compared to many of you on here, but for me that would be a pretty great accomplishment with my lousy genetics. Alright enough rambling, update in a few days.


----------



## Jhezel (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome Matt, keep us posted.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

Good job bro! You got it right and 17" will be enormous for your frame. Frank Zane was about your size. He was a three time Mr. Olympia. Keep it up!


----------



## MattG (Apr 13, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Good job bro! You got it right and 17" will be enormous for your frame. Frank Zane was about your size. He was a three time Mr. Olympia. Keep it up!



Thanks bro, yeah he's one of my main motivators. Probably because of the whole same frame/something i could logically strive for. I think he was under 200 lbs when he won the 81 olympia.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

Who wouldn't want to look like this? And he won '77, '78 and '79 Olympias. Platz should have won the '81 instead of Franco.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2014)

I will be following  Syntherol will give instant results and I hope you enjoy the fast progress. You look great to begin with so this should be good


----------



## MattG (Apr 13, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Who wouldn't want to look like this? And he won '77, '78 and '79 Olympias. Platz should have won the '81 instead of Franco.



Shit, yeah youre right i got my years mixed up. Franco won 76 after arnold "retired" and again after his comeback...either way Zane was 196lbs in one of those  O's. Lol


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 13, 2014)

MattG said:


> Shit, yeah youre right i got my years mixed up. Franco won 76 after arnold "retired" and again after his comeback...either way Zane was 196lbs in one of those  O's. Lol



Yeah Matt, and Zane broke his leg a few weeks before the '80 Olympia and didn't compete. This opened the door for Arnold to win. Mike Mentzer should've won of course. This was the biggest bunch of BS of an Olympia ever. Arnold got ready for the show in 8 weeks...and it showed. Keep us posted on your arms bro.


----------



## MattG (Apr 13, 2014)

Just did another round of 12 injects, all 1cc's-except for a couple lagging areas where i put a little more. Hope to balance everything out nice, already is actually. Just a warning for anybody that hasn't used Syntherol-the stoppers get chewed up very easily. In fact I have several chunks of clear silicone floating in my 1st bottle, and I'm gonna have to filter it cause that's the last thing I wanna inject into my muscle. 25g seems to be the best for withdrawing out of the bottle. I used 22g and a 20g needle a few times, and every time I pressurized the bottle with air before I drew, a chunk of silicone came flying off the tip of the needle. I've never ever had this problem with any gear or stopper before. Kind of irritating but hey what you gonna do, the 25g draws out fairly easy. Just a heads up...


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 14, 2014)

Good to see another log! Will be following this!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 14, 2014)

MattG said:


> Just did another round of 12 injects, all 1cc's-except for a couple lagging areas where i put a little more. Hope to balance everything out nice, already is actually. Just a warning for anybody that hasn't used Syntherol-the stoppers get chewed up very easily. In fact I have several chunks of clear silicone floating in my 1st bottle, and I'm gonna have to filter it cause that's the last thing I wanna inject into my muscle. 25g seems to be the best for withdrawing out of the bottle. I used 22g and a 20g needle a few times, and every time I pressurized the bottle with air before I drew, a chunk of silicone came flying off the tip of the needle. I've never ever had this problem with any gear or stopper before. Kind of irritating but hey what you gonna do, the 25g draws out fairly easy. Just a heads up...




Use a blunt needle, won't chew up the rubber


----------



## MattG (Apr 15, 2014)

I must say the results do come quick with syntherol, even with these lower doses. Everything Ive been hitting is much much thicker and fuller. But wow, my triceps are growing super fast! Think I'll leave them on the 1cc injections for now and up the bicep injection to 1.5cc's starting tomorrow. I love the ability to custom shape your physique with this stuff! It's like being your own personal sculptor


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 15, 2014)

When done responsibly,  it can be an invaluable tool.   Glad to see its working well for you.   I gained a permanent 1 1/2" when I did my biceps and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 15, 2014)

How are you able to pin triceps?


----------



## MattG (Apr 15, 2014)

txpipeliner88 said:


> How are you able to pin triceps?



Oh its a pain in the ass, trust me. The outer head is easy, but the two on the back arent fun. I look in the mirror and make a mark with my fingernail where i wanna pin then make sure no visible veins are there. Lift up my arm horizonally in front of the mirror and pin like that. Aspirating is the hardest part of the whole deal, have to do it one handed with fingertips. The more you do it the easier it gets though..


----------



## MattG (Apr 15, 2014)

Finished another round of 12 inj again, this time put 1.5cc per bicep head and kept tri's at 1cc per head. Havnt measured in a few days so thought i should check...up to 16.5" already, so 1/2" gain per arm with less than one bottle of syntherol! And keep in mind I've also been using some in my traps so that's a bargain and a half if you ask me . Just took the two pics, havnt lifted today yet so no pump again. You can see my one trap is smaller than the other, which is why I'm putting 1.5cc's in it and only 1/2cc in the other. Once they balance out I'll probably call it quits on them...


----------



## MattG (Apr 18, 2014)

6cc's per arm yesterday and today, plus traps too-which look more balanced after every injection. I was hoping when I measured arms today they'd be at 16 3/4'' but still at 16.5''. Guess it has only been 3 days since I measured last anyhow...but they look thicker after every injection round too, so I'm sure I'll hit the 17'' I'm looking for in a couple weeks. May start concentrating shots more in the peak areas to get them to stick up higher-instead of equal shots from top to bottom like I've been doing. Will post update pic once I gain another 1/4''.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

You are looking great. With the traps once they balance out carry on with the weak one for a maintenance period if you can. Regarding the stopper I just use a blunt needle and have 1 hole in the top. I just put a new blunt needle in the same hole every time. As it's a good stopper it has never leaked when upside etc even with the big hole in the top.


----------



## MattG (Apr 21, 2014)

So i mentioned how well my triceps were responding to syntherol, and decided to take some pics after training tonight. Wish i woulda taken some side shots in the beginning...so you'll just have to take my word for it when i say this is the best they've ever looked. First pic shows the "horseshoe" and thats actually before training...ive been strategically placing my shots to make it more pronounced. Other two are after training and yes ill admit ive got a decent pump going on, but even without one it's like night and day compared to a month ago.


----------



## MattG (Apr 22, 2014)

Did my shots earlier again today. 3cc's per bicep, 3cc's per tricep still plus the 1.5cc in lagging trap and only 1/2cc in the other. Just posting pic to show how far my weaker trap has come along-my right one, left side in pic. Getting very close to balancing out now. Plus i have to say Im much more vascular in my arms due to syntherol. Sure the test and mast have a lot to do with it, but since starting syntherol injects my veins are really starting to pop. Ive gone through about a bottle and a half so far, ordered 2 more yesterday. Think when those arrive I'll stop pussyfooting around and move up to 2cc per bicep head injections...got an addictive personality what can I say


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice log. Subscribed.


----------



## MattG (Apr 26, 2014)

Have done 3 more rounds of  injects since last post, still same doses. Everything still growing, traps match almost perfect now. Im still shocked that my arms are still at 16.5" cause they really do look much bigger. The tape doesnt lie though. Cant wait to recieve my next 2 bottles which should be here by end of next week. Def moving up to bigger shots in bi's, probably 2.5 cc's. I want to hit 17" by the end of these next two bottles of syntherol!


----------



## MattG (May 8, 2014)

Can someone explain how and WHY customs has stopped my syntherol package? The box states what is inside, its nothing illegal and was purchased at a legitimate storefront. Im so pissed off right now i cant even begin to tell you. I ordered more a looong time ago so i would not run out. Well guess what i have been out and havent done shots for a week because of this bullshit. Just left my post office and the lady showed me the paperwork. Anybody have this issue ever and can tell me if and when i will get my very expensive and needed legal mail? Christ all mighty! Im about to say the hell with international orders if i get screwed out of my perfectly legal purchase.:banghead:


----------



## MattG (May 10, 2014)

Let me tell you something brothers, Synthetek is one stand up company! I emailed them about my situation today, and asked if there was anything that could be done on their end-such as contact usps or customs to verify everything so maybe my package could be released. Within a few hours they got back to me, with a new tracking number for a free replacement order, upgraded to express delivery! I had told them I realized they had nothing to do with my situation and how much i loved their products...i wasnt asking for them to do this for me, but they were on top of it with flying colors. Make no mistake, Synthetek is good people and a business with integrity  Now as long as customs dont jack me around again I'll be happy.lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 10, 2014)

Yeah stand up company.  Sorry for the hassle Matt. Keep us posted im still wondering why it was stopped myself. Thats bullshit


----------



## MattG (May 15, 2014)

Ok, back on track again, original package that customs held up arrived. So I told Synthetek i could either send back the replacement or pay for it when that comes...Been over 2 weeks since ive done my shots, but jumped back into it where i left off, a little heavier actually. 8cc's per arm (2 per bicep head and 1.3 per each tricep head). Going to do 2 weeks of shots on my one trap then just do 1/2cc maintenance on it...that should wrap that project up. I'm thinking from here on out I will only hit triceps 2-3 times a week max with 1cc shots because they have filled out quite nicely. I do plan to hit biceps the most, at least 4x per week with a minimum of 2cc's per head. If I end up keeping the replacement syntherol I'll move those up to 3cc shots in a while, since I'll have plenty of oil to go around. Happy day, cant even tell you how bummed out I was when I ran out in the middle of my cycle, only reason I didnt order more in the beginning was bc I wasnt sure whether Id like it or not...oh well live and learn . Alright, 17" here I come!


----------



## srd1 (May 16, 2014)

Lookin great bro!!!


----------



## odin (May 17, 2014)

This is a good log! I will be following.


----------



## MattG (May 17, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Lookin great bro!!!



Thanks brother. Im tryin anyhow. If only I had more time to really, i mean really hit it hard I would. But with current job and family I cant really get to the gym more than 4x per week, but I dont mess around those 4 days. Just started my drol a couple days ago, lookin forward to seeing if it makes an improvement...


----------



## MattG (May 18, 2014)

3 days in a row now with 2cc per bicep head, and so much fuller looking its unbelievable. Gonna preload a weeks worth of syringes for this, as to hit the 10 days straight of the Big A protocol. Then to follow with aaprox 10 days @ 3cc per head. Synthetek told me to keep second package as their compliments, so i have no reason to beat around the bush now.  What a stellar company!


----------



## MattG (May 22, 2014)

7 days straight now at 2 cc's per bicep head, rotating shots from top middle and bottom. Did trap at 2cc twice, and all 3 tricep heads at 1cc twice. The job im currently working is unfortunately kicking my ass. 10-12 hour days outside on my feet all day, so has been 3 days since ive been able to lift. It's 8 pm when i get home, then shower eat, spend an hour with the mrs and little one, do all my shots and a couple light sets, eat again then bed and repeat. Sucks. But i think its better to concentrate on nutrition and rest now so Im ready to hit it hard friday saturday and sunday at the gym, and try to get a light one in mid week. Pointless in not getting enough rest now so i can still hit the gym, tried that route before and just made no progress due to my body not recovering. Cant wait till friday when i blast arms good! I will say though, even taking a few days off from the gym my arms look jacked all the time bc of syntherol. That plus on day 9 of 100mg drol i added to my test/eq cycle...pics when i feel their worth while


----------



## MattG (May 24, 2014)

Tomorrow will wrap up the 10 days straight of the 2cc per bicep head protocol. Hit tris in all 3 heads plus my trap today as well. Also today i took the time to preload a weeks worth of syringes for the 3cc per bi head, makes things much faster and easier this way. Did arms tonight, pic is half hour after training and measured 16 7/8" . Im sure if i woulda measured sooner the tape would have said 17...cant wait to see how 10 days of 3cc shots treats me!


----------



## sh00t (May 24, 2014)

Do you roll the muscle injected into or just hit some reps that target that area? I.e., how do you avoid "lumps"?


----------



## MattG (May 24, 2014)

sh00t said:


> Do you roll the muscle injected into or just hit some reps that target that area? I.e., how do you avoid "lumps"?



I just immediately massage the area with my hands for a couple mins after inj, then do a couple light sets. For example since i did bis, tris, and trap yesterday i did 2 sets of db curls with 35's, chair dips just bodyweight, and shrugs with 40's. I dont have a home gym just a few pairs of dumbells...but later on i will massage again for a few mins. So far ive never seen any indication of a lump anywhere, so im guessing im doing the right thing.


----------



## MattG (May 24, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to add...how I was saying the stoppers get chewed up- I dont even use them anymore. Since the bottles have caps that screw off, I just put a 20g 1 1/2'' needle on syringes and put it straight down into the oil and suck it up. When you're preloading 20 syringes with close to 100ml of oil it makes a big difference in the time it takes to do all that. I just make sure to be careful and practice common sense as far as being sterile goes. Did all my shots from syringes loaded this way and def no irritation or infections.


----------



## sh00t (May 24, 2014)

Great idea on preloading your syringes...I think you're right, as long as you use common sense contamination will not be an issue. 
P.S. I have always been interested in Syntherol & wanted to try it, now I will definitely give it a go.


----------



## MattG (May 24, 2014)

sh00t said:


> Great idea on preloading your syringes...I think you're right, as long as you use common sense contamination will not be an issue.
> P.S. I have always been interested in Syntherol & wanted to try it, now I will definitely give it a go.



Sweet man, glad my log helped with your decision. I was on the fence with it too for a while, was a little nervous at first. Ive had no issues whatsoever and am glad i took the plunge. When you order use the discount code, it will save you some $, and give me a little off my next order too . Any questions dont be afraid to ask brother.


----------



## MattG (May 25, 2014)

For the bros who haven't used syntherol before, i wanted to bring this up, because it was a big concern of mine...the guys that have used before already know this...i was worried with all the oil I'm pumping into myself to make muscle grow, i would have a soft and squishy somewhat not normal or unnatural muscle. Most certainly not the case. After a month or more of injects and  over 400ml of oil, i have nothing but rock solid arms. Seriously, no squeezing and feeling loose bullshit, hard as a rock! I am now a firm believer in the whole stretching the fascia so new muscle fibers will fill in the gap concept. If that wasnt the case, I highly doubt my bis and tris would feel like they do. Not to mention the many ppl Ive heard tell of success stories. Wish I had another 10 bottles, bc this stuff works so well I want to use it everywhere. I am nothing but pleased at this point


----------



## MattG (May 25, 2014)

Day #1 of 3cc per bicep head. Already hit my goal of 17" :headbang:  maybe the new goal will be 17.5, either way im sure my arms will continue to grow, and after the swelling goes down i should easily be sitting a little above 17". This stuff is awesome! I didnt even train yet today either...


----------



## sh00t (May 29, 2014)

Any status update on your stats?


----------



## MattG (May 30, 2014)

sh00t said:


> Any status update on your stats?



Not yet bro. Ive been drudging thru 10-12 hr workdays all freakin week. Sucks bad for training since its almost impossible to fit that in...lifting my ass off tomorrow, sat, and sunday. I will measure arms and weight, and prob bodyfat over the wkend. Will try and post progress pic too if i get the time.


----------



## MattG (May 30, 2014)

I have however made the time for my syntherol injects after work every night, plus light sets. Think i just did the 5th day straight of 3cc per bicep head. I loaded up tris 3 times and hit my trap twice as well...


----------



## MattG (May 31, 2014)

Updated stats: still sitting at 180lbs(5'9") but have dropped body fat. Using calipers and 3 pt skin fold method, it shows Im down to 4% bodyfat. I dont fully trust calipers, but i measured multiple times and even rounded up on my measurements in mm...have got readings from 3-4% every single time. So, evwn tho i havent gained any weight, i have more quality lean mass. Today was day [email protected] bicep shots, last night after the gym my arms measured 17 1/8"  still had a bit of a pump going, but they really have grown, about a full inch so far. Going to finish the next few days of 3cc's rotating from top, middle, bottom-then i think just going to hit my peaks eod, and tris a couple times a week. Here's pics from today, no pump yet, headed to gym now...


----------



## MattG (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, wrapped up the "Big A" style protocol a few days ago. I started all this low dose, but wanted to get bigger faster I guess.lol  Still have a little oil left and going to continue a maintenance style program for this week. I'm actually almost sad that I'm about out of syntherol, so I got 2 more bottles on the way  When I get those, I plan on loading up arms extra heavy, but nothing too crazy. I also plan on using the last 50ml of those just to do once a week maintenance then I figure I'd better chill out for a while and let my arms heal up. After probably 300 injections, I'm getting really tired of poking myself all the time. Plus I don't wanna get scar tissue either. My B-day is in late September, and Synthetek has a BOGO promotion for your birthday...so after these next 2 bottles and a break, I will order a shit ton of Syntherol and hit other muscle groups in October. Plan on calves for sure since now my arms are bigger than them, and want to be proportioned correctly.


----------



## MattG (Jun 13, 2014)

Other bottles arrived today, and after a light maintenance week i hit them really good. Put 6cc's in each bi, 3cc's in each tri last night. Today i put 24cc's total in my arms and am getting ready to go blast them at the gym here shortly. 6cc in each bicep split in 4 locations, and 6cc in each tricep also split in 4 spots. May just go Johnjuanb1 style tomorrow or sunday and put 10 cc's in each bicep.


----------



## myosaurus (Jun 13, 2014)

wow thats a great result! very natural looking too!


----------



## MattG (Jun 13, 2014)

myosaurus said:


> wow thats a great result! very natural looking too!



Thanks brother, yeah Im really happy with things so far. Everything not only looks natural but feels completely natural too. Theres no pockets of oil or any squishyness at all, just larger hard muscles...so the fascia stretched and filled in with new tissue growth ( i would have to assume, otherwise they would be soft). I cant even begin to tell you how many compliments ive got in the past month, even random strangers have came up to me commenting on my arms. For my frame 17" look like 19" do on bigger guys. Random dudes get out of my way in public, and if we make eye contact they quickly look away.lol. Thats not my objective, im one of the most laid back friendly guys youll ever meet...just saying how much differance an inch on my arms has made


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2014)

Decided to load up big yesterday. Put 18cc's in biceps. 6cc in the peak of each outer head, and 3cc in peaks of inner head. Wow. Immediate increase in size. This is where i stop in bigger shots though, because for the first time there were bumps at the 6cc inj sites. They did immediately go away with a minute of massaging and 2 light sets of curls, and arms look excellent today...best so far. Gonna mainly hit biceps peaks every 2-3 days now, and all 3 tricep heads 2-3 days a week too. Im actually happy with my arm size as it is right now. If i gain another 1/4" thats great, but any more than that i think may be a little overkill for now. Have about 150ml left so probably 2 weeks and then just little 1cc maintenance shots. This whole process is not fun, and very time consuming...but the results are absolutely worth it to me. A couple months of syntherol has broken my plateau i couldnt get out of, and i am definitely happy i decided to use syntherol. I can honestly reccomend it to anybody that has hit a wall in any muscle group. Use intelligently and properly and you will see great and safe results.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 16, 2014)

I must have overlooked it. Pinning your tris, where do you pin exactly? I've always pinned right in the horse shoe but toward the "outside" of my arm.


----------



## MattG (Jun 16, 2014)

Top middle and bottom of rear heads, and center of side/lateral head. I normally do the exact spots for triceps shown on howtodoinjections.com, but also occasionally add the one extra middle shot. I also go more to the back of the arm (if you extend arm out, the part thats parrallel to the floor), then next time move up an inch closer towards the side of the arm. Try do rotate all over to get best even spread of the oil...


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 11, 2014)

Great progress I like the look as you said looks natural.  And vascular


----------



## MattG (Aug 11, 2014)

Well since someone bumped this, I figured I'd just say a few things about my current status...I can honestly say Syntherol works long term. As I said, I had a lagging trap which I put syntherol in to balance it out and match my other side. It's been about 2 months since my last trap injection, and it hasn't shrunk one bit. They both match great now, so I must say I'm very very happy about that   Also, after stopping my bi/tri injects, the swelling went down quite a bit and they didn't look as big, but in the end I did gain a permanent 1'' on them. Now, I just do maintenance 1 time a week where i put 1.5cc's in both heads (peak and lower). And I also put 1-1.5 cc's in each tricep head as well. I like doing this right before I train arms, and usually schedule that on thurs/friday so I have an extra big pump for the weekend   I'll probably do round 2 here pretty soon, expecting a nice check here in a couple weeks...So that's when I'm gonna stock up on gear, supplies, and probably 4-6 bottles of Syntherol. Started at 16'', currently 17", new goal is 17.5" or 17 3/4''. Will log that when the time comes as well.


----------

